

How to learn to program in 10 easy steps. - lowglow
http://www.techendo.co/posts/how-to-learn-to-program-in-10-easy-steps

======
mkautzm
'1\. Buy a MacBook Air'...

'MacBook Airs are really the standard for coders right now'

And that's all I read of that article. There is no world in which that is even
remotely true, except _maybe_ in the land of web development. Maybe.

Beyond that, it locks you out of .NET. Regardless of your opinion of .NET,
it's accessible, it's high level, it's relatively simple, it's powerful, VS
Express is totally servicable and it's everywhere. It's a pretty great
language to pick up because you can do stuff with it.

~~~
lowglow
Literally stopped reading at .NET

